# hi



## shortcake (Sep 3, 2009)

hi i'm a 48 year old woman not newly diagnosed but newly prescribed insulin still feeling  a bit overwelmed


----------



## Steff (Sep 3, 2009)

hi there shortcake welcome to the forum , hoe come you went onto insulin was the pills not working ??  nice you have found us we are all a good bunch x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 3, 2009)

shortcake said:


> hi i'm a 48 year old woman not newly diagnosed but newly prescribed insulin still feeling  a bit overwelmed



*Hello and Welcome to the forum Shortcake  anything you want to know just ask , someone will be able to help or advise you  I'm a type 1 on Insulin ... you will get used to Insulin , it just takes a little while , try not to worry about it too much *


----------



## HelenP (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi Shortcake and welcome to the forum.  I don't know anything about Insulin, but there are people on here who are always willing and able to answer your questions.

xx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi shortcake, welcome to the forum! Insulin isn't so bad - if you have any questions, please speak up!


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 4, 2009)

Welcome aboard, there's a lot to take onboard, so feel free to ask away there will be someone here with an answer!!


----------



## aymes (Sep 5, 2009)

shortcake said:


> hi i'm a 48 year old woman not newly diagnosed but newly prescribed insulin still feeling  a bit overwelmed



I shortcake and welcome to the forum. Going on insulin can be quite overwheming at first but I'm sure soon it will just seem like a normal part of your life. What insulin(s) are you on?


----------



## sasha1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi Shortcake ...

Welcome to the forum .. The large extended family .. 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi Shortcake!

Nice to have you on the forum, a warm welcome. Starting insulin is hard work. If there is anything we can do to help just ask.

All the best,
Lou xx


----------



## shortcake (Sep 6, 2009)

i have to take Lantus in the morning and metformin twice a day [when i remember] i still struggle with being diabetic i was always so strong now i feel as if my body has some how let me down.  there have ben times when i decided i wasn't diabetic and stopped taking anything, not a clever thing to do.  you all seem so together how did you come to terms with it all?  everytime i get a cut or something i'm scared it might form an ulcer it's all so scary.  my doctor not a lot of help.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2009)

shortcake said:


> i have to take Lantus in the morning and metformin twice a day [when i remember] i still struggle with being diabetic i was always so strong now i feel as if my body has some how let me down.  there have ben times when i decided i wasn't diabetic and stopped taking anything, not a clever thing to do.  you all seem so together how did you come to terms with it all?  everytime i get a cut or something i'm scared it might form an ulcer it's all so scary.  my doctor not a lot of help.



Shortcake, it's not great when your doctor's not very supportive. CAn you get an appointment with a DSN (diabetes specialist nurse)? They tend to be a lot more knowledgeable and constructive with their support.

The best thing to do to keep those fears at bay is to work hard and keep your levels under control - it's the high levels that make healing difficult and prone to problems. I felt the opposite to you actually, I felt I had let my body down by not looking after it as best I could, so I've always felt since that I really need to pay more attention to it! 

We might all seem 'together', but we all have our moments and periods of doubt and depression, so don't feel that you are alone there - just pipe up and we'll do the best we can to lend a listening ear.


----------

